# Tennessee red quail



## Luke0927 (Feb 23, 2015)

Was looking at my hatchery book today and noticed these quail.  I've thought about putting quail back in my flight pen.  Anyone ever seen or used these birds?




> These are muted Bobwhites and ideal for dog training and/or hunting preserves. VERY aggressive and cannot be raised with other quail or game birds. They whistle like the bobwhite but are red in color with black dots.



https://www.mcmurrayhatchery.com/tennessee_red_quail.html


----------



## maker4life (Feb 23, 2015)

I got some a while back, can't remember where from. Really couldn't tell any difference except for the color.


----------



## The Longhunter (Feb 24, 2015)

We used to release them on a preserve.  They were slightly smaller than the bobwhites, and tended to be stronger flyers for released birds.  They had more the configuration of wild birds.

We liked them for that, and used them when we could get them.

Not sure what a "muted bobwhite" is.


----------



## coveyrise (Feb 24, 2015)

Just a color mutation of the bobwhite. No difference otherwise. You will see them show up in hatches of bobwhites from time to time. Some people like to use them in their recall boxes so they can distinguish them from their wild birds.


----------



## Luke0927 (Feb 27, 2015)

Thanks folks wonder why they say "more aggressive".  At one time I had a few birds that were what I was told was Texas A&M quail it was white and a little smaller than a bobwhite...but you talk about a flier for a pen bird.

I never know when I can get out to run dogs so doing contract or getting time to go get birds doesn't always work for me...will probably put me up 150-200 next year of some type.


----------

